# Green algae in the surf, 5-14-10



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage>I took my youngest son out for a few hours late this morning. It was near high tide, about rib high surf, strong current from the east, wind was pretty stiff. The slime must have come in with the tide, that with the current, 5 ounces wasn't enough to hold bottom. Hopefully the slime will disappear after the tide changes. Didn't catch any pompano or redsbut the first scoop with the rake got me about 2 dozen fleas. Might try again tonight once the surf calms down.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Where were you that you saw the green algae, Pensacola, Navarre, Ft Walton, Destin?

I have been catching a lot of catfish and ladyfish in destin the past week. Pompano fishing was pretty good the three weeks prior, dont know where they seem to have gone.


----------



## Zoomie Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

Went out tonight to Navarre.... slime was thick. The surf was litterally unfishable. 2-3 min in the water = 1lb slime on the line. Hopefully wind will switch and blow that crap back out!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

> *comparin (14/05/2010)*Where were you that you saw the green algae, Pensacola, Navarre, Ft Walton, Destin?
> 
> I have been catching a lot of catfish and ladyfish in destin the past week. Pompano fishing was pretty good the three weeks prior, dont know where they seem to have gone.


Pensacola Beach, near Portofino towers.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

still there (NB) went to wet a line sunday am....terrible. Gets even worst when using braided. Plenty of fleas though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hey dave was only a stone throw from you i was alittle further east. pam was with me we started out at chicken bone and the cat fish were every cast and the water was pretty dirty close in. so we heaed east. we got into the slime too. only caught 1 cat fish there and a 30+" red. there was no slime in the pickens area yesterday.


----------



## Zoomie Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

Went out yesterday (Tuesday) to Navarre beach to try for some pomps. Still unfishable... slime still lingering. Any updates from PB or Destin?


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

as of yesterday Destin was still fine. A little grass showed up at the Okaloosa pier today.

i have not fished this week, but a friend of mine tried a couple days in destin. fleas, clear water, but no pomps. catfish, stingray.


----------

